# Awesome bully sticks



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow she really chewed a long time...and there is so much left. I am off to see if they are available in Canada. Thanks


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have bought Bullies and they are gone in 10 minutes. I quite buying them because of the cost. I will try again if I see that brand.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

PetSmart carries true chews.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Hours of chewing later & still 2.5" to go. 







Win. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lula would make an excellent "spokes model" for these bullies!! I am going to hunt for them myself. Chagall bulldozes through bullies. I usually get the Bravo ones or a shipment of the odor-free ones from bestbullysticks.com. I'll let you know how my chomper does with the True Chews. With him, it's a case of, "My! What BIG teeth you have," for such a little fellow.:becky:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I buy bully sticks in bulk from bestbullysticks.com. You can get thick ones that last for a long time or thin ones. Bob seems to prefer the thinner ones, but the thicker ones definitely last longer. Here's a thick 12 inch bully stick for between $2.65 and $3.01 each (depending on how many you order).

12 Inch Thick Bully Sticks | Bully Sticks

They have all sorts of different options -- length, thickness, braided, etc.


----------

